# ballyhoo?



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Where do you buy ballyhoo locally? Looking for some quality baits ready for rigging and brining.
Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most shops that cater to offshore fishing should carry them in various sizes. Just give them a good check and make sure they are good quality; clear eyes, no torn beaks, mouths, gill covers, etc


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I did a comparison last year with natural ballyhoo and the fake rubber ones in both blue and black. It didn't seem to matter at all if you were hooked up on the first bite. The natural Ballyhoo are better when you have to feed it to them or drop back.

With the fake Ballyhoo I rigged the hook in the far back towards the tail and they ran great.

Still it doesn't seem right if you don't get some stink on you when rigging..!!

All Ballyhoo were used with a Ballyhoo /Lure combo.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Live Ballyhoo*

They are a tough catch and you only get 2 to 3 per throw. But, if you ever find yourself at the barrier islands (Petis Bois North side or Horn North side) it is kind of fun. They can only be caught at night and they are fast! No I am not kidding. Schedule an overnight trip, anchor off and enjoy.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on the natural or artifical; presentation is the key IMHO.
also depends if you're running the typical j vs. circle hook.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. Ive got some pin rigged sea witches I want to pull this weekend. Im going to pick up some fake hoo's too. Might as well run them on the way back so it doesn't have to be checked as often. We used to have pretty good luck netting ballyhoo between the pickens jetty and the point, haven't seen them this year though.


----------

